# Thoughts on Dan Allender/Mars Hill Grad School



## Kevin Lewis

I have heard he is amongst the emergent crowd, and based on some limited research I have done, I believe this is very true. He is the head of Mars Hill Graduate School which also seems to be a big proponent of the emergent theology. I have several (non reformed) friends who seem to be into his latest book (leading with a limp) who think it is so good (probably because it is the latest flavor of the month). Any insights into Allender or Mars Hill GS, or other thoughts, would be appreciated.


----------



## BJClark

Reformed-Kermit;



> I have heard he is amongst the emergent crowd, and based on some limited research I have done, I believe this is very true. He is the head of Mars Hill Graduate School which also seems to be a big proponent of the emergent theology. I have several (non reformed) friends who seem to be into his latest book (leading with a limp) who think it is so good (probably because it is the latest flavor of the month). Any insights into Allender or Mars Hill GS, or other thoughts, would be appreciated.



I don't know much about those things concerning Mr. Allender, so I can't speak to them...

However, He has written at least one book on the effects of (sexual) abuse, the internal damage it does to the soul and how that manifests itself out in the actions of a persons life.

Many people who have been abused don't believe it caused any real harm to them, it's over, it's not happening any more, so it doesn't effect me, and don't realize there are ways it manifests out in their daily lives, (I know I didn't). 

And in reading his book "The Wounded Heart" it was like reading about my own life within it's pages, I could see things I did and the way I reacted to certain things (that made no sense to me up to that point) began to make sense, And was able to address those issues head on, which in turn brought about healing.


----------



## Kevin Lewis

*bump*

C'mon folk, I need your help on this one.


----------



## Chris

My 3 minutes of google-searching reveal this: 

Amazon.ca: The Church in Transition: The Journey of Existing Churches Into the Emerging Culture: Books: Dan B., Allender,Tim Conder

It may be worth reading, reviewing, and using to decide whether you want to sit under his leadership for your education.


----------



## Bladestunner316

I have a coworker who goes there as well as an old friend who goes there. From what I gather it is pretty much an emergent school. Mclaren is one of the Proffesors.


----------

